# too late to castrate? and when to butcher?



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

We only kept one lamb to butcher (our first year with sheep)
a ram lamb. We did not castrate because our meat buyers preferred it
that way, but for us I am not so sure. He is 3 months old, is it too late 
to castrate? It would be easier so he can stay with the flock. I dont know when to butcher him, but I want to get as much meat as possible before its too gamey?!?! I dont want tiny chops and I have NO idea what size they would be
for what weights!
He is a Dorper x Katahdin, only grass fed. 
Would be fall a good time to butcher? whats a good weight to
butcher?

Stephanie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's not "too late", but he won't get gamey until he's well over a year old.
If you're using a bander, he may not fit anymore

Around 80-100 lbs is a good weight.
Dorper/Katahdin sheep have a mild flavor, and even adults taste good to me


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We will wait to butcher until over a year old now. Several years ago we butchered a 7 year old cheviot ram. Had the whole thing made into ground meat because we thought it would be fit only for dog food. Boy were we surprised, the meat was GOOD! and we regretted not having chops and other cuts instead! I know some rams/breeds can smell pretty pungent when mature, but our guy did not, maybe that can indicate a milder flavor?


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't castrate my ram lambs and butcher them at 6-7 months. I can't tell a difference in taste between ewes, wethers, and rams at that age. My rams do grow bigger than the ewes. I would call the butcher and see when he can get you in during the fall. Up here it can be hard to get an appointment, as that is their busy time. My sheep are wool sheep, so your % dressed may be a little higher. Mine tend to weigh between 100-130 lbs live weight and 50-65 lbs hanging weight.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Used to have sheep, and have castrated at any age. Used banging m,achin on the young and as long as you could fit one testicle at a time. after they got older we would cut them at first frost to prevent heat/fly issues and butcher 1-2 months later. Also, one time my grandpa had a big buck suffolk X that he casterated with an industrial zip tie. Caught the buck, zipped the tie down as tight as he could with a pair of pliers... Lost the good eating (Mt. Oysters), but that buck wouldnt stay still enuf to cut, even w/3 people.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We recently banded a Katahdin that was about 5 mos. It went better than expected. Took about 3 weeks for the sac to fall off. 

I mainly did it because he started getting agressive.


----------

